# Az emberiség Ősnyelvének rekonstrukciós kísérlete



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 24)

Szíves figyelmetekbe ajánlom legújabb művemet, mely ingyen tölthető le (regisztráció után) a Lulutól:
http://www.lulu.com/shop/harold-kin...rukciós-kísérlete/ebook/product-23490209.html

A címe az ami e fórumtémának: Az emberiség Ősnyelvének rekonstrukciós kísérlete. Azaz, arról szól, hogy igyekeztem kikutatni, milyen lehetett az a legősibb nyelv, mely az összes mainak az őse. Nyilván, egy efféle munkát csak számos bizonytalanság felvállalása árán lehetett elvégezni, remélem ugyanakkor hogy mégis sikerült a nagyjából tudományosnak mondható módszerek határain belül megmaradnom. Szóval, olvassátok el, aztán itt beszélgethetünk róla... Akár tovább is lehet fejleszteni, elvégre másoknak is lehetnek jó ötleteik...


----------



## prominor (2018 Január 24)

Sikerült leküzdenem 20 oldalt.. mielőtt a továbbiakra rászánnám magam ha megtennéd, hogy három kérdésemre választ adnál..
- a magyaron kívül milyen nyelven beszélsz?
- most Isten adománya az emberi beszéd képessége, vagy az egy fejlődés következménye?
- mikori keltezésű az a tudományos munka amelyet az ember(iség) kialakulásánál, származásánál, eredeténél figyelembe vettél? )s itt nem múltbeli hívatkozásokból összeollózottra, hanem a legfrissebb kutatási eredményeken alapulókra gondolok, hiszen ahogy előre lapoztam, a genetikára előszeretettel hívatkozol)


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 24)

prominor írta:


> Sikerült leküzdenem 20 oldalt.. mielőtt a továbbiakra rászánnám magam ha megtennéd, hogy három kérdésemre választ adnál..
> - a magyaron kívül milyen nyelven beszélsz?
> - most Isten adománya az emberi beszéd képessége, vagy az egy fejlődés következménye?
> - mikori keltezésű az a tudományos munka amelyet az ember(iség) kialakulásánál, származásánál, eredeténél figyelembe vettél? )s itt nem múltbeli hívatkozásokból összeollózottra, hanem a legfrissebb kutatási eredményeken alapulókra gondolok, hiszen ahogy előre lapoztam, a genetikára előszeretettel hívatkozol)



Hát hogy „beszélek” idegen nyelvet, azalatt mit értesz? Ha arra, hogy megérteni az írott szöveget az adott nyelven, ami mégiscsak elég az információhoz jutáshoz, akkor említhetem az angolt, németet, eszperantót. (mondjuk, utóbbi nyelven egykor elég jól beszéltem is). Foglalkoztam aztán egy darabig a japánnal és szanszkrittal is, bár azt pofátlanság lenne állítanom hogy ismerem azokat a nyelveket. Az oroszról is vannak ismereteim, mert azt tanultam iskolás koromban, meg később használnom is kellett az életben, bár temészetesen messze vagyok a folyékony szinttől.

Azt nem tudom, mit kötekszel tudományos munkákat követelve - miféle tudományos munkát említhetnék, ha volna e témával kapcsolatban olyan, meg se írom a magam könyvét! Nem találtam ilyet a témával kapcsolatban. Ha azonban a kérdésed netán arra vonatkozott, hogy hol alakult ki az emberiség - mert én ugye Kelet-afrikát írtam - nos, akkor csak keress rá erre az Interneten, lesz számos találatod rá. Én nem végzem el e munkát helyetted, ez az infó manapság már kb annyira közismert és hozzátartozik az általános műveltséghez, mint annak tudása hogy a Föld nem lapos. Ha nem internetes hírforrásokat akarsz ezzel kapcsolatban, akkor ajánlom figyelmedbe e könyvet:
https://moly.hu/konyvek/luigi-luca-cavalli-sforza-genetikai-atjaro
A szerző elismert tudós.
Emellett megemlíthetem neked Richard Dawkins szinte bármelyik könyvét is. Ő is elismert tudós.

Azt se értem minek kérded tőlem isten adománya-e szerintem az emberi beszéd képessége. Világosan leírtam a könyvben, hogy szerintem természetes fejlődés következménye.

Nekem olyan szörnyű gyanúm van hogy azt a húsz oldalt se olvastad el, legfeljebb átfutottad.


----------



## prominor (2018 Január 24)

Bocs de azt hiszem, hogy rossz helyre tévedtem...


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Január 24)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Hát hogy „beszélek” idegen nyelvet, azalatt mit értesz? Ha arra, hogy megérteni az írott szöveget az adott nyelven, ami mégiscsak elég az információhoz jutáshoz, akkor említhetem az angolt, németet, eszperantót. (mondjuk, utóbbi nyelven egykor elég jól beszéltem is). Foglalkoztam aztán egy darabig a japánnal és szanszkrittal is, bár azt pofátlanság lenne állítanom hogy ismerem azokat a nyelveket. Az oroszról is vannak ismereteim, mert azt tanultam iskolás koromban, meg később használnom is kellett az életben, bár temészetesen messze vagyok a folyékony szinttől.
> 
> Azt nem tudom, mit kötekszel tudományos munkákat követelve - miféle tudományos munkát említhetnék, ha volna e témával kapcsolatban olyan, meg se írom a magam könyvét! Nem találtam ilyet a témával kapcsolatban. Ha azonban a kérdésed netán arra vonatkozott, hogy hol alakult ki az emberiség - mert én ugye Kelet-afrikát írtam - nos, akkor csak keress rá erre az Interneten, lesz számos találatod rá. Én nem végzem el e munkát helyetted, ez az infó manapság már kb annyira közismert és hozzátartozik az általános műveltséghez, mint annak tudása hogy a Föld nem lapos. Ha nem internetes hírforrásokat akarsz ezzel kapcsolatban, akkor ajánlom figyelmedbe e könyvet:
> https://moly.hu/konyvek/luigi-luca-cavalli-sforza-genetikai-atjaro
> ...


Tisztelt Szerző!

Ajánlom figyelmedbe a saját magam által indított témát, itt, a CH-n, Fény-nyelvek címmel.
A jelenleg használt nyelveknek van egy természetes fejlődése, de az eredetük, ősi mivoltukat kutatva más tapasztalatokra jutottam.

Legyen ettől függetlenül sikeres írói/szerzői munkásságod!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 24)

phoenyx írta:


> Tisztelt Szerző!
> 
> Ajánlom figyelmedbe a saját magam által indított témát, itt, a CH-n, Fény-nyelvek címmel.
> A jelenleg használt nyelveknek van egy természetes fejlődése, de az eredetük, ősi mivoltukat kutatva más tapasztalatokra jutottam.
> ...



Esetleg kérhetem hogy dobj ide egy direktlinket a topikodra?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Január 24)

https://canadahun.com/temak/fény-nyelvek.53779/



advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Esetleg kérhetem hogy dobj ide egy direktlinket a topikodra?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 24)

Beka Holt írta:


> https://canadahun.com/temak/fény-nyelvek.53779/


Köszi szépen, bár végül nagy nehézség árán megtaláltam, és épp az iménti másodpercben el is küldtem a válaszomat oda! De köszi tényleg. Jó is hogy itt van, hátha valaki előbb e topikra bukkan rá, aztán szeretne innen odatalálni könnyen.


----------



## prominor (2018 Január 25)

Na ime a mű amiről azt állítottad talán el sem olvastam egy sort sem belőle de azt gondolom inkább Te nem mert a kérdésem azokra az ellentmondásokra vonatkozott amit az elején már elkövettél.. Nos én nem is zavarom a továbbiakban az igehirdetést..


az_emberiség_ősnyelvének_rekonstrukciós_kísérlete.pdf


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 25)

prominor írta:


> Na ime a mű amiről azt állítottad talán el sem olvastam egy sort sem belőle de azt gondolom inkább Te nem mert a kérdésem azokra az ellentmondásokra vonatkozott amit az elején már elkövettél.. Nos én nem is zavarom a továbbiakban az igehirdetést..
> 
> 
> az_emberiség_ősnyelvének_rekonstrukciós_kísérlete.pdf



Egyáltalán semmit nem írtál holmi „ellentmondásokról”. Azzal kezdted hogy milyen idegen nyelveket beszélek, ezzel azt sejtetve nem vagyok kompetens a témában. Válaszoltam e kérdésedre, annak ellenére, hogy a Bevezetésben világosan leírtam, milyen értelemben és mértékig lehet e művet „tudományosnak” tekinteni.
Azt kérdezted, honnan veszem hogy az emberiség Kelet-Afrikából származott. Megválaszoltam, hogy ez meglehetősen közismert tény régóta a tudósok közt, de ennek ellenére írtam neked egy konkrét mű címét is, amivel nem tudom hogy mi a bajod mert meglehetősen friss alkotás, mopst hirtelenjében nem tudom fejből mikor adták ki, de 15 évesnél nem hiszem hogy régebbi, azaz igazán joggal tekinthetjük friss kutatási eredményeknek. Talán el kéne azt is olvasnod, vagy azt várod hogy beidézzem ide vagy az én könyvembe azut az egész könyvet?
Megkérdezted, szerintem a beszéd természetes fejlődés eredménye-e vagy isteni adomány. Leírtam hogy mi a véleményem erről: természetes fejlődés következménye, ugyanakkor viszont e nézetem teljesen világosan szerepel a műben is, valahol az elejetájékán, azaz nem értem minek kellett tőlem külön megkérdezned - egyetlen oka az lehet ha mégse olvastad el, vagy legalábbis csak úgy bele-belenézegettél itt-ott, és épp az a bekezdés kimaradt ami erről szól benne.

Szóval nem tudom mi a bajod velem - nézd, ha nem érdekel a téma semmi baj, de ne tégy úgy, mintha nem válaszoltam volna minden kérdésedre, még az abszolút feleslegesekre is!


----------

